# bi-amping towers



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just set up my new Onkyo 707 & Polk Monitor 70s in a 7.1 system. Been searching some of the thoughts on bi-amping and I'm curious. I would think running twice as much power to the speakers would have to make them sound even better, though running audyssey would just turn their volume down to match the others. So at the matched volume would there be any benefit? I also assume I could switch to stereo mode for music and turn the volume up to take advantage of the double power. 

I wonder is it worth it to go from 7.1 to 5.1 with bi-amped towers? If I did that I guess I'd bridge my four back channels to two channels at 4ohms each. The 707 should handle that fine.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

First, you misunderstand the additional power issue. What is gained from bi-amping is the potential for additional power when demanded and not any increase in loudness at the same settings. In addition, the amount of additional potential power is much less than 3dB due to the power/frequency distribution in typical music/movie programs.

Second, it ain't worth the bother although, if you try it, it does no harm.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Bi-amping with a single receiver usually doesn't gain a lot, anyhow. Its amps are still limited by the fact that they're all sharing same power supply. Adding external amps for the front speakers would make somewhat more of a difference.


----------

